# Feedback wanted - MacBookPro6,2 EFI installation writeup

## minimaul

Hi, I wrote a tutorial for installing Gentoo on a MacBookPro6,2 at http://www.tomjepp.co.uk/?page=gentoo_mbp62

What do people think of it?

What improvements can I make to it?

----------

## tomk

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Documentation, Tips & Tricks as it's not about Gentoo itself so it fits better here.

----------

## Mustang-Speed

Hi, tomk

Could you come over to my thread -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-860664-highlight-macbook+keyboard.html and help me get this patching done and efi boot working?? I've tried using your method but I can't get the patches to apply cleanly to the kernel nor does you kernel config work for me to build a kernel. On boot I get a kernel panic related to not being able to open the root fs/type, I have an ext4 system on MacBook Pro 6,2 same as you?!

Everything is built, but I just can't boot it properly via EFI?

Thanks,

----------

## minimaul

I know the patches don't apply properly at the moment - I need to redo them - I didn't make them cleanly last time. Although they apply with error messages, they do actually make the necessary changes.

I'll do the patches tonight, and check your other thread now.

Edit: I've redone the patches now into one big patch that applies right for me (after using make mrproper). As usual, YMMV.

----------

## ulenrich

Do you know, if my apple mac-mini does 64bit efi or do I need 32bit. I run Funtoo/Gentoo as 64bit on an intel core2, but I am unsure if efi is 32bit ?

For the moment I use refit which works slowly at boot. But without errors so far. I can only hybrid-gpt partition-mbr to grub2 on /dev/sda3 or /dev/sda4 due to restricted old (hybrid!) msdos partitioning scheme not recognizing above gpt scheme partitions. That doesn't matter. But 

- refit slowly chainloads to /dev/sda3-grub2

- refit is unable to initialize usb - efi.

----------

## minimaul

Run

```

ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi

```

Under Mac OS X in a terminal (you may need to use sudo -s first to become root). This will return EFI32 or EFI64 - telling you if your efi is 32 or 64 bit.

----------

## djmed

sup where is the link for the tutorial i have a macbookpro6,2 as well with 256 SSD and i7 i wanted to try out gentoo on it with refit

----------

## ESF

Would you mind re-posting that tutorial?

I am currently having problems to make the graphic cards work (both give me troubles and crash my virtual terminals)

If you anyhow read this, consider reposting. (I've tried using the web.archive.org wayback machine but because of robots.txt file nothing was indexed)

Thanks.

----------

## khayyam

EFS ...

This thread is now a year and a half old ... and so its likely that nobody is paying attention. Your best to start a seperate thread in the relevant section stating your problem and providing details.

Though I don't have a macbook pro 6,2 I have quite alot of experience with macbooks and efi, and may possibly be able to help, though again, a seperate thread would be best ITR.

best ... khay

----------

## ESF

I understand how unpolite is to respawn this old threads because they bubble up, but I was hoping the author could get a mail notification and so there would be a chance of him reposting that tutorial.

Sorry, khayyam.

BTW: I started a new thread here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7072166.html#7072166

----------

## khayyam

 *ESF wrote:*   

> I understand how unpolite is to respawn this old threads because they bubble up, but I was hoping the author could get a mail notification and so there would be a chance of him reposting that tutorial.

 

Well, I was thinking more in terms of getting your question answered .. not so much of the necromancy.

 *ESF wrote:*   

> BTW: I started a new thread here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7072166.html#7072166

 

OK, well ... I don't have an MBP 6,2 but I can probably help you ... I have a macbook 1,1 which also uses the i915 and I think I understand your problem. More in that thread ...

best ... khay

----------

